
MacBook Air Flash Storage Drive Replacement Program - ValentineC
http://www.apple.com/support/macbookair-flashdrive/
======
chrisrhoden
As a PSA, if you can get the model number, the following SSDs are checked for
in the update package:

    
    
        TS064E - Revisions TPSABBF0 and TPVABBF0
        TS128E - Revisions TPSABBF0 and TPVABBF0
    

That is all.

~~~
tejinderss
Prior to updating firmware to 1.1 mine SSD was listed as: TS128E - TPVABBF0
But after updating the firmware now it is listed as: TS128E - TQAABBF0 But i
am not redirected to apple website after installation and reboot. Am i suppose
to take it to the store?

~~~
chrisrhoden
As I mentioned in the comment, those are the models and revisions that are
checked for in the package. It may be the case that those are the models that
are eligible to receive the firmware update, rather than that all of them are
in the failing set.

~~~
tejinderss
Thanks for the clarification.

------
quarterto

      We also recommend backing up your data on a regular basis until you receive a replacement drive.
    

Why stop there? With tools and services like Time Machine, Carbon Copy Cloner
and Crashplan, there's no excuse not to maintain a backup. As evidenced by
this page, _shit happens_.

~~~
hrktb
Just as heads up:

\- Time machine: is not reliable for network backups (yes, really)

\- CCC: needs a USB connected drive for a MBA

\- Crashplan: recurring payment service based in the US

All of the above solution are useful, but none are reasonable and no brainer
backup solutions for everyone, especially for MBA owners.

As for now, bittorent sync with a mirror on the same network feels like the
best solution IMO.

~~~
ValentineC
Could you elaborate on why Time Machine isn't reliable for network backups?
That's my setup at the moment.

(My 2012 MBA's SSD failed, but thankfully much of my data was automatically
backed up to my NAS the previous night. The backup restored fine, too.)

~~~
rsync
All you need to do is run a "dumb"[1] rsync to a backup provider running on
ZFS, and the remote will have its own set of day/week/month snapshots -
exactly like time machine[2].

Now if only there _were_ such a provider ... standards based rsync over ssh ?
Remote ZFS filesystem ? 12+ years of history providing that service ?
Progressive stance on govt. monitoring ?[3] No, it would be too good to be
true.

[1] Dumb, as in, just a straight 1:1 mirror.

[2] But independent - no relation to TM on your own system

[3]
[http://www.rsync.net/resources/notices/canary.txt](http://www.rsync.net/resources/notices/canary.txt)

~~~
alecdbrooks
One important difference between Time Machine and using rsync.net in the way
you describe is that Time Machine doesn't require trusting anyone with your
data[0].

Of course, it's possible to have encrypted snapshots on rsync.net with
duplicity[1], the method I use. That being said, I have no particular reason
to distrust rsync.net, and I have liked the service they have provided. If
anything, I trust rsync.net more than other backup providers and certainly
more than Apple.

[0]: Assuming Apple hasn't set up Time Machine to secretly send files back to
Apple. But if you run Mac OS X, you're already trusting them not to do
something like that.

[1]:
[http://www.rsync.net/resources/howto/duplicity.html](http://www.rsync.net/resources/howto/duplicity.html)

~~~
rsync
Have you seen this:

[https://raymii.org/s/articles/Set_up_your_own_truly_secure_e...](https://raymii.org/s/articles/Set_up_your_own_truly_secure_encrypted_shared_storage_aka_Dropbox_clone.html)

Encrypted dropbox replacement ... and he even wrote rsync.net specific
instructions :)

------
jedberg
The fact that they are not helping people move their data is very un-apple of
them. Apple used to be a customer focused company but they seem to have lost
that in the last few years.

Telling my mother in law to "back up her computer" and then giving her a new,
_blank_ drive that she has to install her own OS on and then restore from
backup is completely useless -- she'd have no clue where to even begin.

So now Apple has told her "you're going to lose all your data and we can't
help you". Not cool.

~~~
r00fus
Not sure where you're getting that from the Apple page. They say that a backup
should be done before migration, but nowhere does it say that Apple won't
assist those who have no clue of what a backup is.

~~~
jedberg
"You will be able to reinstall the operating system version that shipped with
your product by going to the Mac App Store. Any other applications or other
data should be restored from the back up that you made before the
replacement."

Maybe they worded it poorly, but that to me sounds like you're on your own.

~~~
r00fus
How you got from that statement to:

>> So now Apple has told her "you're going to lose all your data and we can't
help you". Not cool.

boggles my mind. Perhaps skip the extra serving of hyperbole?

~~~
jedberg
I got their by reading the entire page.

First, they warn people to back up their data regularly because there is a
high chance of failure. Then they tell you that if you come and get a new
drive you have to restore it on your own.

Perhaps you've never had to support someone who isn't technologically savvy,
but basically if I show this to her she will be very scared that her sacred
pictures of her grandson will be gone forever. She won't understand this page
beyond "my data will go away and Apple won't help me".

Whether that is their intention or not I don't know.

The only saving grace here is that I set up backups for her a long time ago,
but she's probably forgotten.

~~~
dekz
Hey mate, I can attest to having this issue and at least give an account. I
went in last month reporting failure of my HDD, the genius assumed that "Oh
the partition somehow got corrupt, this happens" and somehow got a new
installation on there after telling me they were not responsible for any data
loss. So for some cases, some people would've already lost all their data if
they didn't have a backup.

It failed again minutes after leaving the store so I arranged another visit
with a genius. This genius was more helpful and understanding and swapped the
drive out. Unfortunately the new replacement drive matches these model
numbers. Not exactly happy about having to visit a far away store for a third
time.

------
mfincham
Can someone tell me how I can determine if my machine is affected if I don't
have an OS X install?

I've only got Debian available.

~~~
abrowne
I'd keep a (small) OS X partition around for firmware updates. Unfortunately,
it has to be on the internal drive. I haven't had much luck using an external
drive to install firmware updates†, even when set as the startup disk.

† Other OS X software updates install fine on an external.

~~~
mfincham
I'm pretty sure sometime shortly after buying this machine I was able to
install a "firmware update" from a USB-booted OS X install, but don't quote me
on that :)

I'm somewhat unfamiliar with Apple's software generally (I have always just
run Debian) - do they release firmware updates often? What kind of things do
they fix?

~~~
abrowne
I repairs Macs at work, so I boot a lot of machines via external drives. I
think some firmware updates will work via external drive and some won't.

I remember trying to get an iMac to install one, hoping it would fix an issue,
and the internal drive was encrypted. I had to erase/reinstall on the internal
drive to get the update to install. (Note to university computer lab admins:
if your Thunderbolt isn't working, try installing the "Thunderbolt Firmware
Update" that Software Update prompts you to install before requesting a new
logic board ;-)

Firmware updates aren't uncommon, when a machine or architecture is new. I can
remember firmware updates for EFI (added internet recovery when Lion came
out), Thunderbolt, Magsafe/power, SSDs, and Wifi across all types of Macs.

------
m4tthumphrey
Silly question probably, but why would the 256GB model (mine) be exempt?

~~~
nwh
Could be a completely different company and model of storage.

~~~
ValentineC
The drives that have been failing are the 64GB and 128GB Toshiba SSDs (TS064E
and TS128E).

~~~
whalesalad
I've never been happy with a Toshiba product in my entire life. Seems like
everything they make is garbage.

~~~
nandhp
Have you tried Toshiba hard disks? I replaced my laptop hard disk several
years ago with a Toshiba that was fast, quiet, inexpensive, and reliable.

More recently, after my network-storage USB Western Digital issued an error
once or twice, I replaced it with a USB 3.0 Toshiba Canvio. It's also fast,
quiet, and inexpensive -- plus it has 3x the warranty; WD only gives 1 year.

When I got my MacBook Air this Spring, I picked up a second one for some extra
space. Unfortunately, I didn't get around to setting it up for backups before
my SSD failed; but I've learned my lesson, my backups are now entirely
automated.

------
azov
I have one of those 128G MacBook Airs, and the SSD failed on me literally a
few days after the warranty expired. I took it to the Apple store to see if
they would repair it under warranty (Apple used to be lax about warranty
dates), but they told me no. I ended up ordering 256G SSD from OWC and
repairing it myself (which was cheaper and faster then what Apple store clerk
quoted me for a new 128G SSD).

Called them today about a refund - they told me I might not be eligible
because I did the repair myself and not through an authorized repair center,
but they will try to get it approved. We'll see how it works :)

~~~
umsm
I noticed that recently Apple stores are managed independently.

Many actions / decisions being made really depend on the store. Personally, I
needed an iphone replaced and one local apple store decided NOT to even look
at the iphone. Another apple store was very upfront: they looked at the
damaged iphone, and offered an exchange for $200.

------
javis
I think this may have happened to my MacBook Air 62 GB (Summer 2012). One day
I booted up and nothing happened, just had a blank screen that never went
away. I tried to use the internet restore and it couldn't find a drive. I then
USB booted to Ubuntu and looked for the drive, but no drives were there.

Does this sound like the drive failure they're talking about? It happened a
month ago and I haven't touched it since. I obviously can't run the firmware
test they suggest, because my drive has already seemingly failed.

~~~
nwh
Sounds like it. I'd be taking it in anyway, even if you're slightly out of
warranty, most Apple Stores are happy to waive the cost if you have had any
specific suffering due to it.

------
mbell
Anyone know of a way to check the model/version data of a drive in an OWC USB
3.0 enclosure?

I bought a 2012 MBA with the 128GB drive on release and in early July this
year the drive completely spazed out. After a round with Apple's Genius Bar
the options for my 3 weeks past warranty drive were ~$700 to replace it in
store or ~$300 to send it away losing my laptop for a week. I just ordered a
new drive from OWC and had it overnighted.

------
zokier
So what happened? I'd guess buggy firmware, as that seems to be the achilles
heel on SSDs, but that is purely uninformed guess.

~~~
justincormack
But they could update firmware. Must be more serious.

~~~
relix
Unless the buggy firmware mismanaged writes and made the SSD bits worn out.

------
wonginator1221
I personally had my Macbook Air that I bought in August 2012 have its 128GB
SSD fail on me this past August. The data was not recoverable and I had to get
the SSD replaced by an Apple technician for free as my Air was still under
warranty.

Fortunately, I was mostly backed up, but it is definitely aggravating to see a
< 12 month old SSD fail.

~~~
r00fus
Sorry, but SSDs have never had a good history of being reliable. I've been
lucky, but I hear too many horror stories. Backup is essential.

No medium is reliable, and it's good you were backed up recently.

------
enthuzer
Great, My drive suffered a catastrophic crash 2 weeks ago and was replaced by
Apple with one week left under warranty. After following these instructions
and installing new firmware Chrome reopened to the Replacement Program page
which I already had open prior to update! How can determine if If my new drive
is affected?

------
tehwalrus
It says the update will check to see if you're affected (need a replacement)
and just update the firmware if not. Mine seemed to update the firmware
without issue...

Good job I was planning on replacing it with a 3rd party bigger drive as soon
as I can save up (turns out 128GB was never going to be enough...)

------
jbverschoor
Yeah.. too late for my bro. Lost all his data.. ssd reported as 33kb

~~~
3rd3
Maybe you can still run a tiny operating system on it.

------
tharshan09
Hmm it seems my SSD is affected. I have not had any issues though. I wonder if
I can can get an upgrade when I give it in? Good thing I did a time machine
backup a few weeks ago.

------
ateevchopra
Last time i updated my MBA, It got crashed. I am not sure I want to update,
just to check if my MBA requires an update.

------
misframer
How long would it take to replace if you take it to a local Apple store?

~~~
nandhp
I had an SSD replacement in July. Once they got the part in stock, it took
about 20 minutes+reimaging time (Saturday at noon). Ordering the part took
about two days (it actually arrived the next day, but only 10 minutes before
closing).

------
fadamakis
15 months have passed to figure out and I already had a disk failure.

------
slowdown
SSD's are not there yet, if you ask me. I've been running on a custom SSD on
my Mac mini, with restarts required once daily after crashing (mostly due to
chrome). A dozen friends of mine also had a buggy experience with SSDs. They
are super fast, I mean. But not so reliable at this point in time.

Will I go back to a HDD? Probably not. HDD is really good for backing up
stuff, but for speed, SSD's are unmatched. There's no icon-bouncing each time
I click on an app in the bottom menu of my mac. Even a restart a day is
totally worth it for me :D (Just kidding, don't fucking downvote me)

~~~
danieldk
_SSD 's are not there yet, if you ask me. I've been running on a custom SSD on
my Mac mini, with restarts required once daily after crashing (mostly due to
chrome). A dozen friends of mine also had a buggy experience with SSDs. They
are super fast, I mean. But not so reliable at this point in time._

There are some ugly SSDs out there with firmware problems (e.g. some people
have reported problems with OCZ). I have been using different SSDs for three
years (Apple branded, Samsung, and Intel) and I never had any problem or bugs.
In fact, since Apple uses Samsung themselves, I have also used Trim Enabler
without problems.

~~~
slowdown
You are talking based on your own experience. I am talking based on mine and
12 others I know of. No offence, but you get the point, right? :)

~~~
danieldk
That's the whole point of my comment. It's anecdotical evidence and you'll
find as many people having the opposite experience (ie. me).

If you look at the actual failure rate, it's well known that the failure rates
of SSDs are well below those of HDDs:

[http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2319966](http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2319966)

(With the notable exception of the aforementioned brand.)

